# Cow (Tractor) tipping



## Halscamp (Nov 27, 2014)

Pulled stump from this spot a few weeks earlier. Guess soil had not fully settled yet!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

OUCH.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hopefully no one was hurt!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad it was you that took the picture, rather than the coroners office!! 
This is the reason I never, ever travel with the bucket up like that. If I have to move my tractor with the bucket raised for any reason, like loading or unloading round bales, I lower the boom as soon as I'm able to. If I do get into a tippy situation, with the boom lowered, the bucket will contact the ground stopping the tractor from rolling over. 
Be careful out there!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Always great advice Bill !!!
Seems like least once year newbie tractor owner when rear mowing sight side hill end up testing the ROPS.


----------



## Halscamp (Nov 27, 2014)

I hear you... very dangerous to travel with bucket up. I had bucket up to dump and decided to move a little bit forward but the "little bit" proved that a hazard can be hiding anywhere. Learned my lesson there.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We're just glad you are alright Halscamp! How's the tractor doing?


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, That is spooky looking. Amazing how fast things can take a turn for the worst! It's a Blessing no one was hurt!!! 

Whenever I pull a stump, I always overfill the hole and after a while of it compacting down (approx. 1 year) I will take a blade and scrape off the mound to level it out.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, That is spooky looking. Amazing how fast things can take a turn for the worst! It's a Blessing no one was hurt!!! 

Whenever I pull a stump, I always overfill the hole and after a while of it compacting down (approx. 1 year) I will take a blade and scrape off the mound to level it out.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad it was you that took the picture, rather than the coroners office!! 


Yea!! What Bill said! What did you back fill with? Quicksand?


----------

